# wandering jew / purple heart in my tank ??



## tbub1221

my guys love plants just as im sure most all do , and we love plants , so i keep looking around and imagining different plants in my aquarium. Id like to try wandering jew and everything iv found says it does good with bata and shrimp , but a few may nibble the leaves so will it be toxic, its only a clipping and i know it may eventually die but even if just for a few weeks or a month (one reforence said 3-5 months sometimes to die) i just think its cool to look at ?


----------



## susankat

I wouldn't want to put a plant in that can be toxic to my fish. I care to much for them.


----------



## tbub1221

thats why im asking if anyone has. the net says its not toxic but in high doses can have some side effects on animals , so that turned me off some.but i also read about people having them in beta boles and small tanks so i just want to hear from someone who knows b 4 i hurt my friends.


----------



## Kehy

I heard they can be rooted in water and make great riparium plants...but roots only. I wouldn't put the leaves underwater.


----------



## chipmunk1210

I agree with Kay--roots only. Also you hear alot about people keeping things in betta bowls but that is not a good thing to go by. #1 bettas shouldn't be kept in bowls, #2 there are a lot of non-aquatic plants advertised with fish--example: lucky bamboo, that should not be kept in aquariums. The problem with keeping a non-aquatic plant in your tank until it dies is that is effects your water quality as it dies so it could really screw up your parameters before you even know it is dying. I personally would not put it in my tank.


----------



## tbub1221

awesome , thanks guys . this is the same conclusion that my wife and i came up with , everything iv read says roots , noone says leaves but i had to ask but also that it could be possibly harmful to digestive healths of mamals makes me think i dont want it near my little guys. im glad i asked befor i did it though .


----------

